# 3. BERGWERK-UNION Treffen



## Rocklandbiker (23. Juni 2007)

​







Treffen der *BERGWERK*-Union und allen Fan´s der Bikemanufaktur *"Made in Germany"*
*www.bergwerk-union.de*​
Wann: *17.-19.08.2007*

Wo:


www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de​
weitere Info´s findet Ihr auf www.bergwerk-union.de unter Events, oder direkt bei Rüdiger Kupper unter 0172-2072622

Anmeldung bitte ab 25.06 unter *[email protected]*

Da an diesem Wochenende in unmittelbarer Nähe (ca. 3 Km) auch der 2. Mountainbike Park Pfälzerwald Marathon stattfindet, ist es empfehlenswert für alle die nicht auf dem Gelände Hütte / Zelt oder Wohnmobils übernachten, sich frühzeitig um eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit zu kümmern.

Hier ein Auszug der "Bikefreundlichen Betriebe": http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/betriebe_1.php





http://www.bergwerk-cycles.com/download/bergwerk_der_sprung_43.mp3


----------



## Rocklandbiker (8. August 2007)

und wieder hoch damit.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. August 2007)

*moin*

aktuelle Teilnehmerliste:

Optimizer 
NIKOS 
Fettkloß
rafic
chris84
Fibbs79
thorsten_f
Rocklandbiker + (Jens/Ralf/Peter/Peter)
daif + Friends
sonntagskind
slichti (ehem. BERGWERK-Produktmanager)

*16*


was ist mit den anderen alle in Urlaub ??? in der Hütte ist noch Platz !!!!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (16. August 2007)

the day before

18°, glasklare Luft und Sonnenschein (hatte leider nur die Handycam dabei)


----------



## Rocklandbiker (19. August 2007)

für alle die nicht dabei sein konnten oder wollten, die die auf nen Geburtstag mussten, oder auf die Kindstaufe, für die die Ihre Oma noch baden mussten oder das Wetter zu schlecht war......für alle die................und für Suekrue und den Werner !!!






weitere Bilder demnächst unter *www.bergwerk-union.de*


----------



## Da Anhänger (19. August 2007)

..Und ich idiot hab´s nicht gefunden!:-(


----------



## Rocklandbiker (19. August 2007)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> ..Und ich idiot hab´s nicht gefunden!:-(



Nee oder ????? Das kann doch nicht sein ? Du warst da ?  Jeder kennt diese Hütte. Und der Marathon am Clausensee war doch sehr gut ausgeschildert und eigentlich unverfehlbar ???

Wo warst Du denn ungefähr ?


----------



## Da Anhänger (20. August 2007)

hab mem chris schon drüber gesprochen.hab mich schön verfahren.:-(und hab an der kreuzung vom marathon(dort wo die bändchen hingen)gewendet un bin dann wieder heim gefahren..weil ich da das suchen aufgegeben habe !:-(und 200km da oben in da gegend rum gefahren bin....bin wohl zu dumm gewesen das zu finden..:-heul: 
wer sau gern dabei gewesen...


----------



## raffic (20. August 2007)

Das ist wiklich ********!!! 
abere beim nächsten mal


----------



## Da Anhänger (21. August 2007)

Da geh ich SEHR STARK davon aus das das nächste mal auf jeden fall klappt!dann enhm ich es navi und dann komm ich auf jeden dort an!


----------



## chris84 (21. August 2007)

oder du fährst einfach mit mir mitm Rad hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Anhänger (21. August 2007)

ich glaub das is es beste chris...wenn ich früh genug da termin dafür kenn kann ich mir dann ja schön urlaub holen! und dann gehts locker mem bike da hoch...natürlich über die autobahn!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. August 2007)

Bilder vom Treffen jetzt online unter www.bergwerk-union.de


----------



## chris84 (21. August 2007)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> wenn ich früh genug da termin dafür kenn kann ich mir dann ja schön urlaub holen!



meld dich mal im Unions-Forum an!

der Termin steht schon mehr oder weniger fest!   4.-6. April 2008


----------



## Da Anhänger (23. August 2007)

ja werd ich machen...6.-8. april...mmh da muss ich normal auf geb. am 7.!...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (23. August 2007)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> ja werd ich machen...6.-8. april...mmh da muss ich normal auf geb. am 7.!...



ich bin wirklich ein netter Kerl finden zumindest die meisten aber ich muss Dich jetzt wirklich allen ernstes fragen.....nimmst Du Drogen....wirfst Du was ein...oder so ????


----------



## Da Anhänger (24. August 2007)

nö eigendlich ja net hab mich da wohl verlesen und deshalb den stuss geschrieben..man wird sich ja mal verlesen dürfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

